# [Poll] Best GNEX ROM [Features, Performance, Battery, All around Stability]



## Dr_w (Aug 6, 2011)

*Best ROM *​
*Which ROM is your favorite?*

Droidth3orys Axiom [version 2.0 and up]17135.48%Droidth3ory Zygot [version 1.90 and below]61.24%Birdman's Rootzboat479.75%Winner00's CM9 Kang81.66%Keyjar31's GummyNex11724.27%P3Droid's Tranquility Ice102.07%Roman's AOKP Toro Build8417.43%Adrynalyn's Wookie Gonna Getcha132.70%Fitsnugly's Skankwich81.66%Mike1986's Android Revolution HD61.24%Faux123's AOSP30.62%Pete's BuglessBeast51.04%nocoast's Liquid Ice Cream Sandwich40.83%DroidVicious' MIUI00.00%


----------



## Dr_w (Aug 6, 2011)

Just want everyone's take so that a new guy (not referring to me) can jump in and see what the majority of us are using. If I posted something incorrectly (poster via developer) my apologies. Also let me know if there is a ROM i missed and I will throw it in.

-Dr_w

EDIT: Added Pete's BuglessBeast & nocoast's Liquid Ice Cream Sandwich.

EDIT[2Jan12]: Added DroidVicious' MIUI.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

I've tested a bunch. Out of all of them I'd have to go Gummy as my favorite. It has the best combination of features, stability, and speed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dr_w (Aug 6, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> I've tested a bunch. Out of all of them I'd have to go Gummy as my favorite. It has the best combination of features, stability, and speed.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks for contributing.


----------



## Nasty64 (Sep 17, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> I've tested a bunch. Out of all of them I'd have to go Gummy as my favorite. It has the best combination of features, stability, and speed.


Have you tried Axiom? It's very good. I haven't tried Gummy yet, though plan to today.

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

I would vote for Th3ory's... but in fairness to all the hardworking devs, since he got here that's all I've used. I used an earlier version of rootzboat when I first got the phone and it worked great, and from what I can see it looks like its had plenty of improvements. I'm sure everything is great in its own way. I'm partial to th3ory roms since that's all I used on my Bionic. But just read all the OP's for the ROM's and see what impresses you. Might have to do some trials til you find out what suits you best, but that's the fun of android and an unlocked phone


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ive tired them all and for some reason im back on Droidth3orys Axiom. To be honest im waiting for cm9 to be 100% like cm7 was on my thunderbolt and then ill make the jump to there.


----------



## Jaben2 (Jun 30, 2011)

I believe I have tried all the roms posted at this point, at least for a little while. I can say that I keep a nandroid of Rootzboat, and Gummynex and I keep going back to them everytime, and if one updates while I am on the other I find myself going back and updating that. 
Definitely have to try them out for yourself, and see what you like best.
Next will be Liquids rom that was put out earlier, when I can get it downloaded.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

The development subforum is reserved for releases. moved to cdma gnex general.


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

I've run P3's, DT's, Kejar's, Roman's, Pete's, and Birdman's...All are excellent so I refuse to pick one because I tend to flash and test out each new build..


----------



## blackngray70 (Dec 30, 2011)

I've tried them all. I really like AXI0M but my favorite is GummyNex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I was on AXI0M since it was in the early ZYGOT3 stages and just tried out Gummy and haven't gone back!


----------



## Dr_w (Aug 6, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> The development subforum is reserved for releases. moved to cdma gnex general.


Roj.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fudlen (Aug 24, 2011)

Only tried Pete's and gummy so far. Both were solid. Using gummy with Franco's kernel and getting excellent battery life. Making it through a full day with moderate use (lots of wifi though).

Looking forward to trying Lou's kernel too. Been a fan of his stuff since having the inc.


----------



## matroxrt (Dec 27, 2011)

Bugless Beast and GummyNex are my favorites.

I have followed Pete (BB) for a long time, my Alarm Clock... (OG Droid) runs his latest Gingerbread release even now. I trust him and donate to him.

Best advise I can give you is look at the dev's track record by reading what other people are saying before jumping on anything.

I also should mention I like HeyItsLou's Defiant Kernel and Imoseyon's Lean Kernel.


----------



## Dr_w (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks like droith3ory is the front runner so far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

AOKP works for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_w (Aug 6, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> I was on AXI0M since it was in the early ZYGOT3 stages and just tried out Gummy and haven't gone back!


So you are on Gummy now? What is it you like better? The audience would like to know.


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

Dr_w said:


> So you are on Gummy now? What is it you like better? The audience would like to know.


Maybe u should read the change log and features of both roms

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I will always stick with CM9. Probably because I make my own builds and I figure all the features in other roms will be in CM9 soon enough.


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

I am looking for a rom that has good led notification support. I cannot seem to find one that works good.

Sent from my Droid Nexus.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Gummy + imo. I played around on some others. But Kejar's work is simple, stable, and gets the job done. And imo's kernel has given me decent battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> AOKP works for me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1 for AOKP


----------



## matroxrt (Dec 27, 2011)

clarkkkent434 said:


> I am looking for a rom that has good led notification support. I cannot seem to find one that works good.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Nexus.


Lightflow on the Market works great on the Galaxy Nexus now.

http://goo.gl/Svqgn


----------



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

matroxrt said:


> Lightflow on the Market works great on the Galaxy Nexus now.
> 
> http://goo.gl/Svqgn


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

matroxrt said:


> Lightflow on the Market works great on the Galaxy Nexus now.
> 
> http://goo.gl/Svqgn


Or Blink

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nwilkins17 (Jun 9, 2011)

Try gummy with jdkernel. Nice performance, battery life and stability. Also allows for a nice undervolt.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cubarican84 (Aug 2, 2011)

newest Wookie Rom is super clean

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

matroxrt said:


> Lightflow on the Market works great on the Galaxy Nexus now.
> 
> http://goo.gl/Svqgn


I have lightflow paid but still have issues.

Sent from my Droid Nexus.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

cubarican84 said:


> newest Wookie Rom is super clean
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Really enjoyed this from for about 10 hours then it started to freeze up had to battery pull and third time in ten minutes made me leave back on p3's tranquil ice 5.1 super clean and best notification toggles of any rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Why isn't Pete's BuglessBeast an option? That's my favorite. I like a no-frills, nearly stock experience and that's what his ROMs offer. I like that there are options, though. I've tried almost all of them.


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

+4 for AOKP


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

One more thing to add...

I'll definitely be keeping an eye on what the Liquid team cooks up (might even try the nightly they have later today). LFY was one of the best Froyo ROMs on my OG. And when ProjectElite releases their first Nexus ROM it will definitely be worth flashing.


----------



## Dr_w (Aug 6, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> Why isn't Pete's BuglessBeast an option? That's my favorite. I like a no-frills, nearly stock experience and that's what his ROMs offer. I like that there are options, though. I've tried almost all of them.


I'll add BB shortly, thanks for catching.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_w (Aug 6, 2011)

Added a few more ROM's at your request.


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

phooky said:


> +4 for AOKP


Aokp works great with a ton of features, if you haven't tried it you should.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

no option for they're all pretty much the same?


----------



## Dr_w (Aug 6, 2011)

nhat said:


> no option for they're all pretty much the same?


Not sure I'm smelling what your stepping in.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

All about the wookie.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## evilkal (Jan 1, 2012)

So far, GummyNex is definitely my hands down favorite. It's clean, smooth, and stable. I've switched to other ROMs but always end up back with Gummy lol.


----------



## deaffob (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't take this the wrong way but I think this is kind of insulting to the devs who worked hard to bring us the roms. How would they feel if they didn't get picked? I am really against making this kind of poll. It would seriously discourage many developers who brought us various roms.


----------



## Dr_w (Aug 6, 2011)

deaffob said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but I think this is kind of insulting to the devs who worked hard to bring us the roms. How would they feel if they didn't get picked? I am really against making this kind of poll. It would seriously discourage many developers who brought us various roms.


Thank you for your opinion but I disagree. This poll has nothing to do with "ooh oooh pick me because I'm better than you." Nor is it intended to make a dev feel left out. Like I said in the OP its for a new guy to "see what the majority of us are using." The majority of guys are bouncing from ROM to ROM and are fully within their right to voice what ROM they are using. I see your point but disagree. And let me just say that if there is anyone one feeling left out by this poll PM me and I'm happy to take yours off the list or accommodate you however you like. It doesn't need to be a source of heart ache. Thanks dude.


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

I've been a Gummy fan for awhile and I have to say Gummy rooms are stable fast and great battery life and kejar31 is always fast to help


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been on RootzBoat for about a week or so now and just flashed V6 but I am creating a backup because I really want to try out AOKP because it seems pretty slick and full of features so I want to check it out.


----------



## snppr22 (Nov 4, 2011)

I really like Gummy. It's a great combo of stock and features. Kejar is great with support and updates. There are some features that I really would like to see, and I'm sure some of them are not far off.


----------



## bignasty407 (Jun 24, 2011)

real talk, gummy rom the bes things ive flashed so far, no offense to the other rom's and shit but seriously the quality of the rom is outstanding, very stable, GREAT battery life, with some awesome tweaks. Zero complaints.


----------



## sc0rch3d (Dec 27, 2011)

I really like the features of Axi0m, but after 2 runs of 24+ hr batt life on cm9 kang....i have been sold. i'm sure that's possible on the others, but i wasn't getting it.


----------



## droidvirzi (Jun 16, 2011)

IMO I don't like gummy had it on my gfs d2 she hated it. I tried it on my nexus had it for about 6 hours got random reboots and lag. Rootzboat flows smooth and sexy on my phone


----------



## confuscius (Jul 5, 2011)

I vote to have this thread closed. Every single rom so far is just compiled 4.0.3 with kanged mods from CM9. Totally pointless.


----------



## sweetbaboo (Jun 25, 2011)

originaldobo said:


> I've been a Gummy fan for awhile and I have to say Gummy rooms are stable fast and great battery life and kejar31 is always fast to help


man, i think I remember your posts from the days of the Charge and maybe even briefly the Bionic. Looks like we've been jumping from the same devices to the Galaxy Nexus.

Haven't settled on a ROM yet, but I've always liked kejar's ROM's from the days on the X, Charge and Bionic. They're usually smooth as all hell and have great battery life.

Currently trying out Rootzboat. I remember Birdman's FlyX ROM being the first ROM I ever flashed and it ran great. No complaints on V5.

Gotta love the Nexus line of phones and the support it gets from all these great devs!


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

nhat said:


> threads like this are stupid. all these roms are the same, just with different settings and features kanged from cm9. kernels make the most difference, and even then i'm sure nobody here has tried every rom with every kernel.


this is total BS!!!!

you sir have no idea what you are talking about. I get tired of all these people thinking that CM is the only thing out there. CM uses other peoples work as well!! When I started building my ROM there wasn't even a CM build working for it and I am sure others can attest to that as well..

you good man are talking out your @$$ and I bet you have never even tried to build a ROM from source.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Keep the thread on topic and take the soap boxes else where, this isn't a debate forum. People are welcome to ask what the best ROMs are. If you think this thread is ______ then feel free not to post here.


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

I just find it funny that there's so many votes but not enough posts/opinions on why you, the voters, are running/using the ROM you voted for.

My turn:

I am running GummyNex for two main reason: Great Dev reputation and Great Dev support.
Those two are big for me. I like to think that if I have a problem with the ROM I am using, I can get a help from the dev right away.

So far the latest update is running really fast and stable. And with the new launcher plus imoseyon's latest kernel this ROM is stable and a heck of a battery saver so far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Winner00's CM9 Kang...first it's CM9 based which means it will inherit the great dev support, features, and reliability of CM, second he adds on a few select mods like FB sync, and the recently found animation tweak that speeds up soft key actions, etc., and third, it just all works.

Combined with Franco's excellent kernel (in the GSM dev section, runs on GSM and CDMA), it's just a complete win.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

On my phone but I'll stick with rootzboat for now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

I carefully exited the rootzboat and hopped on the AOKP!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

samsuck said:


> I carefully exited the rootzboat and hopped on the AOKP!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


RootzBoat and AOKP are by far my 2 favorite. Currently on AOKP but I'm sure I'll go back and forth as they add new features. I LOVE this phone lol.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

I have used AOKP, RootzBoat, Gummy, and Fab's Rom (forget the name right now). All are worthy daily drivers and each have somewhat unique mods and customizations to them. Its hard for me to pick a "best" as I feel all the Roms are great and, as I said, offer something unique and cool. Its fun to run some for a day or two and try something else. I feel development is fluid and always changing especially now. The Nexus is new and ICS is new. At this point, I feel all the Roms, although unique in their own ways, are still evolving and still a little too similar for one to stand out against the other; however, I trust some developers more than others simply because I've either used their work on other phones and therefore am comfortable with their work or I've read/seen their development on other phones lending credibility to their work. For these personal reasons, I am currently sticking with Gummy (Kejar) and Rootzboat (birdman) the most. I'm sure as I continue to participate in the Nexus community I will become more comfortable and familiar with the other devs and will taste their work too!

I think it goes without saying, but will still say it, that I very much appreciate ALL the developers here in the Nexus community!

My advice to newbies is to spend time reading threads before flashing anything. See what the dev says about what their Rom offers and pay attention to what the community is posting in the Rom threads (are their stability issues?, are things broken you really need to be working?, are there Rom mods or options which are really important to you?, Is the dev reputable?) Don't just flash anything. Research!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Kejar31 said:


> this is total BS!!!!
> 
> you sir have no idea what you are talking about. I get tired of all these people thinking that CM is the only thing out there. CM uses other peoples work as well!! When I started building my ROM there wasn't even a CM build working for it and I am sure others can attest to that as well..
> 
> you good man are talking out your @$$ and I bet you have never even tried to build a ROM from source.


Sick'm Kejar31 : -)


----------



## ker2gsr (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm a rom junkie so I have no favorite currently using oakp but am strickly using francisco.franco kernel best battery life IMHO

Sent from my ThinkPad Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_w (Aug 6, 2011)

I've tried about 4 or 5 different ROMS [Gummy, AOKP, Axiom, etc..] The one that remains solid for me is DroidTh3ory's Zygot3 1.8, stable, fast, Battery life is really good, and has features that I use on a daily Basis. That's what its all about for me...utility. I'm a huge fan of the, essentially, 5 Button soft-key [I know where the 5th comes from (menu on all the time Button), this ROM happens to Be compatible with it] and the power toggle in the notification pull down [TreBuchet].


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been on Axiom for awhile and after a few soft boots I decided to try another rom. I followed what you guys said, and downloaded GummyNex and AOKP. I flashed AOKP with Imoseyon's kernel. I'm loving it so far, very responsive.


----------



## Dr_w (Aug 6, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> I've been on Axiom for awhile and after a few soft boots I decided to try another rom. I followed what you guys said, and downloaded GummyNex and AOKP. I flashed AOKP with Imoseyon's kernel. I'm loving it so far, very responsive.


Imagine that, a satisfied customer. Glad this poll was helpful to you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

deaffob said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but I think this is kind of insulting to the devs who worked hard to bring us the roms. How would they feel if they didn't get picked? I am really against making this kind of poll. It would seriously discourage many developers who brought us various roms.


Nonsense... we are graded on everything we do in life. If I was a dev I would look at the winner and determine why it won. Use the vote to make mine better.

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

> [Poll] Best GNEX ROM [Features, Performance, Battery, All around Stability]


then


> Which ROM is your favorite?


...really? This poll is idiotic and useless. You baited people in for voting which ROM is the best in terms of performance, battery life, etc, then just ask them which is their favorite. This is nothing more than a popularity contest.



> this is total BS!!!!
> 
> you sir have no idea what you are talking about. I get tired of all these people thinking that CM is the only thing out there. CM uses other peoples work as well!! When I started building my ROM there wasn't even a CM build working for it and I am sure others can attest to that as well..
> 
> you good man are talking out your @$$ and I bet you have never even tried to build a ROM from source.


It's too bad that you don't understand that he's completely correct.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

As a dev, I will chime in.

The roms are 99% the same.

All of them.

There is a reason team bamf has not released an official product yet. Its because we don't want to be a clone like every other rom out there. So many people think that a toolbox and some cm commits makes their rom unique and perform better than the next kang.

It does not. This will all die down once folks start realizing that make otapackage can be done by anyone.

Pick a rom and if its minor mods suit you, stick with it. Otherwise, try another.


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Berzerker said:


> As a dev, I will chime in.
> 
> The roms are 99% the same.
> 
> ...


Adrynalyne you should know better :/

1st... You do have a ROM for the Gnex...
2nd.. Because every ROM even CM is still 99% AOSP... 
3rd.. Don't act all high and mighty like you don't kang... I know for a fact that you used other peoples work on your new GNex ROM, but you know what.... thats what Open Source is about

I guess according to you two everyone should just give up and bow to CM and if they don't they better not use the code they make even if that code also happens to be Open Source...

I don't know about you but my ROM def includes more than CM commits and I can attest to at least three other ROMs as well such as RootzBoat, Bugless Beast and AOKP

Do I use other peoples work such as CM of course I do, does CM use other peoples work as well, hell yes and you know this.... So if CM uses someones work is it not ok for anyone else to use it now? The fact remains CM has a huge team and with that team they are able to produce a lot of quality work and its all OS so it would be restarted to just ignore it.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

I never said otherwise.

All high and mighty? Nice try.

I included my own rom in that 99% the same with cm kangs. That is not all high and mighty. That is keeping things real.

My rom is nothing official from bamf. Its something I use and decided to share.


----------



## evolution (Oct 6, 2011)

For me the new rootzboat v6 seems to be the smoothest. Ive tried several others and as of now its my favorite but as we all know, something new is just around the corner 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> I see how you did that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kejar I love your work, but stop getting trolled by BerzerBad, he's just excited cuz this is the most action his twitter account has seen in about a month.


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Back on topic, I have yet to find a rom to stay on. All have some tiny quirky issues that bug me. I'll probably end up flashing every single one =/


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> Kejar I love your work, but stop getting trolled by BerzerBad, he's just excited cuz this is the most action his twitter account has seen in about a month.


Lol. Yes I blocked him on twitter


----------



## roman (Jun 11, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> As a dev, I will chime in.
> 
> The roms are 99% the same.
> 
> ...


I don't know any of you VZW devs, but I'm going to go ahead and disagree with you


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> I never said otherwise.
> 
> All high and mighty? Nice try.
> 
> ...


If your Rom has nothing to do with Team Bamf, how come it states in Rom Manager that Wookie is a "taste of what's to come from Team Bamf" and your Rom can be downloaded and installed under the Team Bamf header in Rom Manager?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> You state that Team Bamf is above kanging, yet you leave off that you personally have created a ROM similar to those you are bashing, therefore you create an assumption in the readers that you don't also do this, yet you do.... Interesting
> 
> Kejar I love your work, but stop getting trolled by BerzerBad, he's just excited cuz this is the most action his twitter account has seen in about a month.


First, kanging means not giving credit. I give full credit in my rom post, so grow up.

I've been working on this since the day the 4.0.3 source has dropped. I just didn't post it until I got the kinks worked out.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

SOTK said:


> *My rom is nothing official from bamf. Its something I use and decided to share.*


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

You guys bash Berzerker, but you do know he was one of the original devs on the D1, right? His team did crap nobody else did. Then the kangers came...


----------



## BakaUnchi (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

BakaUnchi said:


>


Here I come.....


----------



## Dr_Drache (Jun 28, 2011)

BakaUnchi said:


>


me too, me too!!


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> First, kanging means not giving credit. I give full credit in my rom post, so grow up.
> I've been working on this since the day the 4.0.3 source has dropped. I just didn't post it until I got the kinks worked out.


OK here is one for you... Mister I don't kang.. how about your gapps and the singed file I created so auto restore would work properly? Do you give credit to me?

Not to mention the rest of the gapps were taken directly from birdmans as you can easly see that you left the .DS_Store intact.. not that I care just pointing out how weak your arguments are

Oh I am sure there are many other fixes in your source that devs on this forum came up with and implemented .. to come on here and act all high and mighty like you are somehow better than others is ridiculous and then to call them all cm kangers wow!


----------



## Dr_Drache (Jun 28, 2011)

Kejar31 said:


> OK here is one for you... Mister I don't kang.. how about your gapps and the singed file I created so auto restore would work properly? Do you give credit to me?
> 
> Not to mention the rest of the gapps were taken directly from birdmans as you can easly see that you left the .DS_Store intact.. not that I care just pointing out how weak your arguments are
> 
> Oh I am sure there are many other fixes in your source that devs on this forum came up with and implemented .. to come on here and act all high and mighty like you are somehow better than others is ridiculous and then to call them all cm kangers wow!


wait, arn't you the dev who only works on phones as long as your a top popular dev? dropping phones as soon as something better comes out.... the charge is recent in my memory....

I guess, once the donations stop flowing, so do the updates...


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

First of all, we sign with our own key, and if you want to take credit for this, go ahead:

http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=2201

Oh wait...you didn't give credit for that, did you? Oh boy...what now?

If I included your BackupTransport, I will give you credit. Someone sent it to me without giving me a source. But then you coded that Transport, right? Wait, no you didn't.

And then signed it with insecure test-keys? Awesome.

PS:

I used Birdman's gapps zip as a template back when the source came out. Since, I have replaced them with apps from 4.0.3 deodexed. So, what say you now?

Face it folks. All of these roms are 99% the same. Choose what you like and move on. Kejar's rom is no more special than Rootzboat, or anything else.

And asking for credit on google apps? HIGHlarious.


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> wait, arn't you the dev who only works on phones as long as your a top popular dev? dropping phones as soon as something better comes out.... the charge is recent in my memory....


Disgruntled Charge user?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

werd... let's all play nice, shall we?


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> First of all, we sign with our own key, and if you want to take credit for this, go ahead:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=2201
> 
> ...


Based on your redundant comments your rom is 99% the same as Rootzboat too..... /facepalm


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> Based on your redundant comments your rom is 99% the same as Rootzboat too..... /facepalm


Never claimed otherwise. I can't help it if you fall for marketing hype these roms give off.


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> Well maybe he should take his social skills up to the same level as his 1337 h4xx, just because he's good at one thing doesnt grant him immunity from being deemed a troll.


Oooh you're calling me a troll. Scary. Maybe you should learn exactly what a troll is...then think about how that applies to most of the people in this thread, you included.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Kejar and Birdman:

Kejar: You have been given credit for an insecure signing of GoogleBackupTransport.apk

Birdman: You have been given credit because I started with your gapps and replaced them/used different ones over time but kept using your zip file. Thanks.


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Berzerker said:


> Oooh you're calling me a troll. Scary. Maybe you should learn exactly what a troll is...then think about how that applies to most of the people in this thread, you included.


Troll is an adjective, which adequately describes your negative behavior today. You can call it an insult all you want, to me it's neutral.

I'm not trolling, I'm calling you out on your less that pleasant social interactions in hopes you'll become enlightened to the effects your persona has on people making a first impression.


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> Troll is an adjective, which adequately describes your negative behavior today. You can call it an insult all you want, to me it's neutral.
> 
> I'm not trolling, I'm calling you out on your less that pleasant social interactions in hopes you'll become enlightened to the effects your persona has on people making a first impression.


If by "calling out my less than pleasant social interactions" means calling me a troll and names (BerzerBad? what even is that)...then I guess you're the much more mature one here. [/sarcasm] (See, I put that there because you're probably too stupid to understand that...so I helped you. You're welcome)


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> Never claimed otherwise. I can't help it if you fall for marketing hype these roms give off.


I never claimed they were anything overly special, I said they each have quirks that cause me to switch a lot...


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Thread closed.


----------

